# We failed Fostering 101!



## Scooter's Family

This is the happiest I've ever been about failing something! Who would have thought a year and a half ago when we brought home our sweet little puppy, Scooter, that we'd soon have 3 Havs!

Spicy Girl will be staying with us, she's a doll and we all love her. Couldn't bear the thought of having to give her up!

We will foster again but I know DH won't go for keeping anymore dogs, we'll help however we can though. These sweet little dogs just wiggle their way into your heart and never leave!!!


----------



## trueblue

So happy for you Ann. I had a suspicion that Spicy Girl was staying put. They make a gorgeous trio!


----------



## krandall

Congratulations! She's adorable!


----------



## Tritia

Sucker!! 

Congrats! She's precious, and personally..I'd have thought you were NUTS to let her go:bounce:


----------



## Evye's Mom

Congratulations Ann !! I know Spicey Girl will make a wonderful third addition to your lovely family. Hmmmm...you have me yearning.


----------



## kelrobin

Ah ha! I knew it!! That's why I stay away from fostering 

Congrats (I am secretly very jealous . . . ) Now you have to change your avatar and signature to include her :wink:


----------



## Scooter's Family

First I have to manage to get a photo of the three of them together!


----------



## LuckyOne

There's a sucker born every minute...Especially Hav lovers! It's so easy to fall in love. Congratulations and yes try to get that picture!


----------



## marjrc

Not surprised at all. hehehe  SO happy for you all !


----------



## Scooter's Family

How can I not be a sucker for these faces...


----------



## Poornima

Ann, I just knew it. She is way too cute. How adorable are they! Two brothers and a sister! :hug:


----------



## Scooter's Family

Just like my kids! I'll have to get a photo of the three kids with the three dogs! Wonder how long that will take...


----------



## Pixiesmom

Who could blame you Ann!
Now, you must come up with a theme for the three of them to dress up as for Halloween!

Wow, what fun.


----------



## LuvCicero

Ann, the day I saw the tub picture, I told DH that I knew you would not be able to let her go.  She is a doll and I'm glad she has found a great forever home.


----------



## trueblue

Ann, how did she end up in rescue? It seems like she fit right in with you guys and doesn't have any issues at all. Lucky you!!


----------



## marb42

Ann, congratulations!!!! I am so happy for you and Spicey! You know, I wouldn't be able to give one up either, so I am thankful for all the wonderful fosters who can care for those pups and get them into a forever home.


----------



## Renee

Congrats on your addition Ann! 
Sounds like she is a great fit with your other two...


----------



## Tritia

So, her name is Gracie? I love it!


----------



## murphymoesmamma

I am so happy for you Ann! Gracie is a darling little girl and very lucky to have you for her mamma.


----------



## Beamer

Congrats on failing Ann!! 

Ryan


----------



## Missy

Yay an "F" ! I always was attracted to underachievers!


----------



## Leslie

Congratulations on your failure! Gracie is one lucky girl to have ended up in your home


----------



## mckennasedona

Congratulations!! Fostering 101 is tbe only course where failure is encouraged! Gracie is beautiful and very lucky.


----------



## Chasza

:cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:

I'm so happy for her and for you. I am sure that with 3 around, there will always be lots of antics to smile and laugh at. I bet Scooter and Murphy are loving their new sis!!


----------



## pjewel

Ann, I always had faith you'd fail fostering 101, just as I would have. Your little Gracie is the perfect foil to her two brothers and a cutie pie all on her own. Of course I could be just a tiny bit prejudiced since she reminds me so much of my Bailey, and every time I look into his eyes I'm bathed in love of the purest kind. 

I couldn't be happier for you.


----------



## SMARTY

No personal email on this one.....I'm hurt. :tea: Just kidding.

Ann if your family just realized she was staying then you were “the last to know”. That’s why Spice or Cookie they didn’t come home with me. Puppies are easy failures and she fit in your family perfectly. All your comments were so positive…..It was meant to be……..Congratulations.


----------



## Scooter's Family

We were all thinking it but nobody wanted to be the one to say it out loud! Whenever I pick her up she immediately lays her head on my chest...how could I NOT keep her?


----------



## good buddy

SMARTY said:


> Ann if your family just realized she was staying then you were "the last to know".


:laugh: Yeah we all saw that coming! :laugh:

Congrats on failing fostering 101! Been there and done that TWICE!


----------



## marltonmommy

Congratulations!! They are all beautiful!!! Having three is the BEST!!!!! You will LOVE it!!!!


----------



## ama0722

Ann- She hit the jackpot when she was put with such FAILURES 

Congrats and I can't wait to meet her. Maybe we need to have a welcome Gracie playdate!!!


----------



## ivyagogo

They all look very happy together.


----------



## Scooter's Family

Good plan Amanda! When should we all come to your house? We'll celebrate on your beautiful new hardwood floors! LOL


----------



## Mraymo

Congratulations. She's beautiful. I'm glad she found a wonderful forever home.


----------



## rdanielle

Congrats! Could failure be any more rewarding?!?


----------



## Sheri

She's beautiful, and you've got three gorgeous pups now. I'm so jealous!


----------



## TheVintageVamp

Awww, never thought I'd be telling someone congratulations for failing something, but here it is. Congratulations!!! I figured it would end up this way when I saw the tub picture, too. :bathbaby:


----------



## Lina

Ann, congrats!!! I'm so happy that you decided to keep that adorable girl.


----------



## Redorr

OK - we knew you'd be a big ole failure, Ann! I read through the posts but missed it - did you change her name to Gracie? Little Gracie Spice?


----------



## mintchip

*Fantastic news!*


----------



## Brady's mom

Congrats to all of you. After seeing the picture of the boys with her after her spay, I knew they could never let her go


----------



## irishnproud2b

Congratulations Ann! Gracie is a sweet addition to your family. 
Can't wait for those additional photos!!


----------



## maryam187

Congrats again Ann! So are you going to let her hair grow out again? I bet it looks gorgeous once the blowing coat phase is over. Amanda can help you groom her


----------



## lcy_pt

Well congratulations you under-achiever you LOL....I am so jealous right now :biggrin1:


----------



## Evye's Mom

I should be so lucky to fail at something so worthwhile.


----------



## Missy

lcy_pt said:


> Well congratulations you under-achiever you LOL....I am so jealous right now :biggrin1:


I am green with ENVY! green with IWAP!!!!


----------



## Lynn

I am so happy for you and Gracie and your family. I was wondering when I first saw her how you would ever part with her.


----------



## Leeann

Ann you know how happy we are all for you, I think most of us knew as soon as you agreed to foster you were a failure and you would soon be a 3 dog family


----------



## luv3havs

Ann,
Congratulations on your new addition.
Gracie's right where she belongs.
You have a gorgeous trio of Havs.


----------



## irnfit

I'm so happy for Spicey. It was just meant to be. Congrats!!!!


----------



## Eva

Congratulations again Ann  
I'm so happy that Gracie found such an awesome family to love her.


----------



## Scooter's Family

Everyone is going to make me cry, for the past two days I tear up every time I look at her. How did everyone know we'd keep her???

Scooter would be so depressed if she wasn't here, he loves her pink blanket!


----------



## davetgabby

Missy said:


> Yay an "F" ! I always was attracted to underachievers!


yeah Missy, "F" doesn't stand for failure ,but Forever. Way to go , another Hav saved.


----------



## mintchip

*F for Family! F for Fun*
Anne you have a beautiful family! Have fun


----------



## SMARTY

The name Gracie is official. Right?


----------



## Scooter's Family

SMARTY said:


> The name Gracie is official. Right?


YES!!!


----------



## Missy

Official welcome to the forum GRACIE! more pictures please Ann! yes F is for Forever!


----------



## Scooter's Family

Here's a picture of her with my daughter, Emily, the other night.


----------



## mellowbo

LOVE, LOVE, LOVE!!!
Carole


----------



## Sheri

Emily has a beautiful smile!!


----------



## Miss Paige

Ann:

I just knew she was meant to go to you. She could not have found a better or more loving home than yours. Tell her Auntie Pat is so glad her mommy joined the ranks of foster 101 failures. 

Give the kids a special hug for me.

Pat (humom to)_
Miss Paige
Mr Roman
Ms Frannie


----------



## TheVintageVamp

Oh Ann, that picture of your two girls is just too precious. Now I'm teary missing my grown up and gone kids....


----------



## Lynn

Looks like your daughter is pretty happy about Gracie, love the picture of both of them!


----------



## Havtahava

As soon as I saw the thread title, all I wanted to post was "Congratulations!" ha ha!


----------



## LuvCicero

I think Emily needed that little girl. Congrats...both are beautiful.


----------



## Scooter's Family

We needed more girls in this house, we're outnumbered!!!


----------



## marjrc

I know the feeling, Ann! I also have 2 boys and a girl. We had one female pet out of 4, but now with Sophie, that makes one more girl. That is, IF we can't find another home for her. Still.... wanting to have another Hav one day and might as well make it a girl. lol 

How did we know? I didn't really know, but I did know that it would be very hard for you to let go. I know you and you have such a generous, loving heart. It is no surprise you grew attached to Gracie in a short time. You're one of those people that could never work in a shelter, hon. Just face it! You'd be taking every one of those animals home with you! Bless your heart. ((hugs))


----------



## tabby2

This is wonderful. I love the photo with your daughter and how she's beaming -- some things are meant to be! Congrats! Jane


----------



## Mom2Izzo

YAY!!! So happy for you!! She IS a doll!


----------



## Mom2Izzo

Scooter's Family said:


> Here's a picture of her with my daughter, Emily, the other night.


Ok, that is the cutest picture! That is love for sure! I have an Emily too! Mine is almost 13- how old is your daughter? So pretty! So is Gracie


----------



## Scooter's Family

My Emily is 14...but wishes she was 25!


----------



## trueblue

Ann, I knew when I saw the pic of Gracie with the topknot. When you started doing hair, I knew you were a new mom


----------



## mckennasedona

What a great picture. Daughter and dog look so happy! 

It's so easy to fail fostering.......these guys just tug at the heartstrings. We fell in love with our Sheltie, Rumor, a half hour after we picked her up from her "aunt's" house to keep her for a weekend before she went back to her breeder (she was not technically a rescue but we did foster her for a weekend). My husband, believe it or not, was the first to ask if we could adopt her when her breeder was ready to rehome her. 
This week we helped an HRI dog by transporting him to his foster mom (and getting him to a vet for some work beforehand) and we feel so connected to him even with that small bit of involvement. We are praying for a wonderful outcome for him though he's got some fear issues. We think of him each day and we can't wait until a week is up to contact his foster mom for an update! I promised her I wouldn't bug her for daily updates.


----------



## Pixiesmom

Ann, this reminds me of a little song from my childhood-sorry I couldn't resist!!



!


----------



## Scooter's Family

LOL Beth!!! Since I have 3 kids and 3 dogs, perfect song!


----------



## Missy

this is not a good thread for me!!! you're living my dream Ann. NO MISSY NO! NO MISSY NO! NO MISSY NO!


----------



## Scooter's Family

I don't think I was dreaming this morning when they all woke up at 5:30am, or when I was trying to brush all of the stuff out of them after they'd been in the wet grass! :bounce:

I don't care, I love all 3 of them!!!


----------



## irishnproud2b

We're signed up for rescue too, Ann. If we end up with a 3rd, that's fine with me!  Havs are such a loving breed. We adore ours too! :kiss:


----------



## Chere

Congratulations! She is just beautiful. Someday we want to foster but not until we are sure Jesse is over his own fear issues. But, given your experience, we might be a "three" hav household also if we fostered!


----------



## trueblue

Ann, just checking in on you. How's it going with the 3 muskateers?


----------



## Scooter's Family

They're wonderful!!! She's doing well with potty training, she only has accidents every now and then. She isn't consistent with ringing the bells to go out so we still watch her closely and have gates up.

All 3 of them love to play together! I think they're all going in for grooming next week so I'll post photos afterward.


----------



## marb42

Ann, I am so glad they're doing so wonderful and that Gracie has fit right in. I can't wait for the pics!
Gina


----------



## Jammies

*Gracie is so cute and fits right in! I would also fail with a BIG F....I don't think I could even give the humane society an hour of my time or that my dh would let me, knowing I'd be bringing half of them home!
Oh, one more thing, NO MISSY NO, NO MISSY NO! GOT IT?*


----------



## CinnCinn

If it's in the thread, I could't find it...how old is she? She's absolutely adorable! She looks little, like a puppy. The picture with your daughter is so cute.


----------



## Scooter's Family

She is a puppy Cindy, she's about 7 months old now and she's a doll! Such a love bug!!! If you pick her up and put her in your lap she licks your face and then curls up to go to sleep.


----------



## marjrc

Gracie sounds like the sweetest thing. Ann, I'm so happy for you! Any new pics to share with us ??


----------



## Scooter's Family

She is Marj! I think they're all going in for grooming on Thursday and then I'll take some! Come visit so you can meet my 3, you can sneak yours here!!!


----------



## Carefulove

Ha! Love her face! And congrats on keeping her! :tea:


----------



## marjrc

Oh Ann, I wish I could just hop on a plane and go!! Can't wait to see the pics of your beautiful furbabies.


----------



## Scooter's Family

They were all groomed today, my sweet, sweet babies!!!


----------



## marltonmommy

They are all just adorable! Isn't it the best having 3!! So much unconditional Love!!


----------



## marjrc

Awwwwwwwwww!!! They're beautiful, Ann! Gracie looks like a baby doll, Murphy looks like a rock star and Scooter looks like a figure skater with his white paws. Too cute !


----------



## Scooter's Family

Great but tiring sometimes! I still have trouble walking all 3 of them at the same time by myself.


----------



## DorothyS

Gracie is adorable (and so are Murphy and Scooter - can't leave them out!). I'm sure the walking will get easier as Gracie gets older.


----------



## Leslie

Ahhh.... Sweet clean babies! They all look great! I love Gracie's bow


----------



## pjewel

Awww! They are sooooo cute. It must be so nice to have clean dogs. I almost can't imagine.


----------



## murphymoesmamma

Oh my IWAP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I probably couldn't handle another one but I still WAP!


----------



## SMARTY

How sweet, they look adorable. I'm glad you included Murphy.LOL Is Gracie more gray/silver now? Her coloring looks a lot like Smarty at that age in the photos. I thought she had more red highlights.


----------



## maryam187

So fresh and so clean :brushteeth::bathbaby:


----------



## LuvCicero

All 3 look great. Gracie looks like a little prissy girly girl.!! RLH's have to be fun to watch at your house.


----------



## Ditto's Mom

Ann, all three of your furkids are adorable. How lucky they are to be with you in a loving family, how special is that.
The picture of Gracie and your darling daughter is priceless.


----------



## Sheri

Handsome and beautiful!


----------



## Mraymo

They all look great. Nice a clean for Thanksgiving. Thanks for posting pictures.


----------



## TheVintageVamp

heh, my DH cracks up every time he sees a picture of Scooter. He says he looks like a toy stuffed dog. 

They all look nice & spiffy for the holidays.


----------



## luv3havs

They are all adorable, but I also have to say that Scooter makes me smile.
He is so different from all our other Havs with his tight wooly curls and his white boots.
I love his looks and you keep him so well groomed.
He is unique!


----------



## Scooter's Family

He is different from the others, nobody believes us when we tell people they're all the same breed. He's 1 1/2 and turning into a cranky old man! He has such a great personality and makes us laugh every day!

I love them all but him being our first dog gives him a special place in our hearts!


----------



## mimismom

Ann, it's time to update your profile picture I think... one with Sweet Gracie!

They are all adorable. and I am with Holly: IWAP!


----------



## Scooter's Family

First I have to get a picture of all 3 of them at the same time, not easy!!! LOL


----------



## Missy

marjrc said:


> Awwwwwwwwww!!! They're beautiful, Ann! Gracie looks like a baby doll, Murphy looks like a rock star and Scooter looks like a figure skater with his white paws. Too cute !


perfect descriptions Marj! IWAP too (big surprise huh?) don't you just love it when they are all fresh and clean?


----------



## Scooter's Family

We've had lots of rain so it's time for baths again! I'm waiting until Wednesday so they look decent for Thanksgiving Day!


----------

